# Weiterleitungstyp "Kein Redirect" Außer funktion



## Athesis (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich bei einer Subdomain den Weiterleitungstyp "Kein Redirect" einstellen und speichern möchte, speichert Ispconfig 3.0.5.1 dies nicht und es wird auch nicht an den Webhost weitergegeben. Es hat scheinbar auch nichts mit der Sprache zutun (Interface auf Englisch getestet, leider ohne Erfolg).


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Kein Redirect ist das Gleiche wie das leere Feld, es wird also gespeichert und weiter gegeben. Ich vermute mal das javscript library für die selectfelder kommt damit nicht klar und zeigt es als leer an auch wenn es eine Option mit Text für "leer" gibt.


----------



## Athesis (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

Bisher wurde wenn ich dies so gesetzt habe jedoch an anderes Verhalten ausgeführt, früher:
Host: test
Domain: demo.de
Weiterleitungstyp:Kein Redirect
Weiterleitungspfad: /test/

Aufgerufene URL test.demo.de/dir/ wurde dann in /var/www/demo.de/web/test/dir gesucht, jetzt sucht er jedoch in /var/www/demo.de/web/dir ... ?


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Kein Redirect war schon immer das deaktivieren des redirect. das Verhalten was Du oben beschreibst ist die opetion Kein Flag.


----------



## Athesis (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

Leider macht es keinen Unterschied was ich einstelle. 

test.demo.de wird korrekt weitergeleitet nach /test/ - test.demo.de/dir/ jedoch nicht nach /test/dir/


Apache error.log zeigt keine Fehler, beim vHost File wird sowohl bei "Kein Flag" als auch bei "Kein Redirect" der folgende Code aufgefüllt



> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^test\.demo\.de$ [NC]
> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/test/
> RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /typo3/$1


Soweit ich es sehe ist nur dieses /webdav/ neu


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Vergleiche doch mal die rewrite Regeln im vhost mit denen aus einer funktionierenden Webseite.


----------



## Athesis (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe den Grund gefunden; Einstellung:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^typo3\.demo\.de$ [NC]
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/typo3/
                RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /typo3/$1
```
Das Problem ist, Administration von Typo3 wird normalerweise hier mit typo3.demo.de/typo3/ aufgerufen. Sobald 

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/typo3/
```
auskommentiert ist, läuft es wieder einwandfrei. Ich verstehe den sinn dieser Rewrite-Condition an dieser stelle auf Anhieb allerdings auch nicht. Warum soll es prüfen ob in der URL nicht /typo3/ steht um es dann auf /typo3/ um zu leiten?


----------



## Till (12. März 2013)

Die rewrite condition existiert zur Verhinderung von redirect loops und dem Zugriff direkt über die webseite. Ein System wie Typo3 welches auch eigene rewrite rules mitringt sollte man nicht in eine Unterseite eines bestehende Webs mit umlaitung der domain installieren, denn da werden früher oder später immer Rewrite Regeln kollidieren. Erstelle besser eine neue Webseite für die Subdomain und installiere typ3 dort ins web Verzeichnis. Das ist übrigens auch so im Handbuch beschrieben.


----------



## Athesis (12. März 2013)

Ich persönlich habe dies schon mehr als einmal meinem Kunden geraten und darauf hingewiesen. Aber wie so üblich: Kunde - Das unbekannte Wesen.

Das mit dem Zugriff direkt über die Seite lief aber weiterhin, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht Irre - Ich prüfe das aber nochmal.


Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------

